# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Be Quits. 3D shooter with the editor and source.

## Mikle

My new game "Be Quits".

Download: https://yadi.sk/d/AJW0G7U_mmfqu

Gameplay video:

----------


## passel

As always, amazing VB6 and DirectX work.

----------


## paullarry

thanks for uploading this mate

----------

